# RecipeDB - Crouch Vale English Bitter



## altstart (29/6/10)

Crouch Vale English Bitter  Ale - English Ordinary Bitter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mash Herms20 min @52C Protein break60 min @ 65.5C30 min @ 72C 30 grams Brewbrite last 15 mins of boil   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      8.4 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    1 kg TF Crystal    0.7 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      62 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 15mins)    60 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 90mins)    40 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 90mins)         55L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.042 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 41.7 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.62%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 55L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 4 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/10)

I tasted this up in qld a few weeks back and it was great. it was a hit with the rest of the boys as well. nighly recomneded if you like your english bitters.

I personally found it took my a little while to get used to the challanger flavours and personally I might back it off a nudge. however if i was to use exactly the same recipe i'd still be very happy drinking this. 

cheers for posting the recipe


----------



## DennisKing (30/6/10)

I live about 10-12 miles from the brewery, the white labs Essex ale yeast is supposed to be the same strain, originally from the now closed Ridleys brewery, also in Essex. Tried this yeast last year it helped me recreate some decent Ridleys clones.


----------



## altstart (30/6/10)

DennisKing said:


> I live about 10-12 miles from the brewery, the white labs Essex ale yeast is supposed to be the same strain, originally from the now closed Ridleys brewery, also in Essex. Tried this yeast last year it helped me recreate some decent Ridleys clones.



Any body know where I can obtain this yeast. 
Cheers Altstart


----------



## brettprevans (10/6/11)

Hmm saf English or w1318... Might go w1318 funnily enough. 

This will be my weekend brew with a citra ale as my 2nd double batch if I get time


----------

